# Bottle lamb biting ...



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a bottle lamb that is 5 weeks old and 23 lbs. I was going to keep her on the bottle another week or so til she hit the 25# or higher and then wean her. BUT yesterday she started biting the nipple on the bottle. It's one of those red nipples and she bites it and pulls back. I'm afraid she's going to snap the nipple. Today it was worse. She just kept biting and pulling back over and over. I didn't even let her finish her bottle this morning. Should I keep her on the bottle or just wean her now? I don't remember any of my bottle babies doing that last year.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

It seems like our bottle lambs start doing that when they get older, especially toward the end of the feeding. I just tell them, "okay, you're done"! How often/much is the lamb eating now? You have to wean very gradually. I know that you can wean them at 25#, but we usually feed bottles for at least a couple of months.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

She was doing it right as I started feeding her. She didn't even finish half the bottle and she'd done it at least 3 times.

I usually wean over a period of a few days. I've heard to wean slowly...to just cut the bottle off completely, but I wean over a few days and keep an eye on them to make sure they are eating and drinking and don't start to go downhill when I wean. It seemed to work fine for me last year on my lambs. 

Edit: I also weigh each week to make sure everyone is still gaining.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

You can also try interchanging the nipples.

They can be sensitive or used to nipple texture or speed of milk flow.
Changes can either bring this on or eliminate it....just a thought as it is earlier than I like to see lambs weaned.

~Deb


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll try that.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm weaning off 2 bottle pests, they have and eat creep feed and hay, so one more week of feeding once a day and we'll try dropping them off. I'm sure they'll be fine. Chewing or pulling at the nipple certainly tells me they're not really interested in so much milk. If it were attached to a mum they'd get a boot!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

@ Ross: How old are your bottle babies you are weaning? We also have two that are really pests! I just weighed them, and they are 18-19 lbs. each (month old Suffolk). They were both second born to old, old ewes, and just weren't keeping up with their bigger siblings, so we put them together and are giving them bottles. We've already dumped $70 milk replacer into them, and know that bottle lambs, at least for us, never amount to much, size-wise, so we're considering cutting our losses before we have to buy more milk replacer, and have them listed on Craigslist for $60 ea. or both for $100. Do you think that's a good idea? They are eating alfalfa and grain well...just haven't seen them drink from the water bucket in their pen. Thanks!

@ bknthesdle, before we started using the nipples like you use, we used to use those black, one piece rubber things (I always hated them!), but perhaps that would be something your lambs couldn't bite so easily.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Laurie J said:


> @ bknthesdle, before we started using the nipples like you use, we used to use those black, one piece rubber things (I always hated them!), but perhaps that would be something your lambs couldn't bite so easily.



I'm guessing that she won't accept the thicker, harder nipple at this time, since it is new and not softened up, but who knows ?

If Ross has weaned this early, I would think it's fine.

Deb


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Laurie J said:


> @ Ross: How old are your bottle babies you are weaning? We also have two that are really pests! I just weighed them, and they are 18-19 lbs. each (month old Suffolk). They were both second born to old, old ewes, and just weren't keeping up with their bigger siblings, so we put them together and are giving them bottles. We've already dumped $70 milk replacer into them, and know that bottle lambs, at least for us, never amount to much, size-wise, so we're considering cutting our losses before we have to buy more milk replacer, and have them listed on Craigslist for $60 ea. or both for $100. Do you think that's a good idea? They are eating alfalfa and grain well...just haven't seen them drink from the water bucket in their pen. Thanks!
> 
> @ bknthesdle, before we started using the nipples like you use, we used to use those black, one piece rubber things (I always hated them!), but perhaps that would be something your lambs couldn't bite so easily.


Sounds like your lambs are close in size to mine. At one month they weighed between 17-24#. I try to wean at 25#. I have 7 bottle lambs and I heard you usually can expect to buy 1 bag of MR per lamb, but that hasn't been my experience. Last year I had 6 bottle lambs and used (if I remember correctly) 3 bags. This year I have 7 bottle lambs and I am on my 4th (and probably last) bag of MR. So I will have $180 total into the lambs. (Bags are actually $43 per bag)

I don't see much difference in size (so far) in bottle lambs. Another person told her her month old lambs averaged mid 20-30# mark, so my lambs weren't far off. (though I know some can be bigger.)

Here is one of my bottle lambs I got in March of last year. The picture was taken mid summer.










Your craigslist add seems a bit low, specially if they are eating creep and hay. Specially if they are a month old and you've done most of the work. Around here folks are getting close to $50 per bottle lamb. (I didn't pay that, but I know others are asking it.) And those are brand new lambs..not month olds.

I'm sure others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I usually wean bottle babies at about 2 months. I used to wean the others around then too so it worked out better that way. I would start by taking out one of the 4-5 feedings I was giving them a day. Leave it for a couple of days (until when they are used to it) then take out another one, and repeat untill there are no feedings. It was a minimum of fuss and kept them fairly calm. 

Its the start of lambing time around here and the bottle lambs on craigs list are newborn to 2 wks old and they are asking 30-50 per lamb. I think that MR is about 50-60 per bag........ just to give you an comparison.

BTW I use regular baby bottles for feeding lambs. The nipples are cheeper and easier to get on and the bottles seem to work better. I get the new born size and poke a hole in it so it is a little bigger but still smaller than the regular size. I splurged and bought the fancy bottles that have the air flow intake (both top and bottom screw off) and boy the lambs seem to love them. They don't choke, no having to fuss with letting air in, no stomach aches, its easier to clean, all around worth the extra $1.50/bottle. The nipples are shorter than lamb nipples and it seems to keep them from tugging on it.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Hope I'm not making them too cheap, but we'd sure like to get them sold! Next year we'll just wait a week or two to sell them. Here are a few photos I took this afternoon.
ewelamb.jpg picture by LaurieKayJohnson - Photobucket
ewelamb2.jpg picture by LaurieKayJohnson - Photobucket
wether.jpg picture by LaurieKayJohnson - Photobucket


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Laurie, 

Is there a certain brand you buy ?

Hmmm... your number 4,5,6 pictures shows the cutest lamb I've ever seen, lol 

I think you should ask at least $75 for your lambs, if not more for the ewe lambs !

Deb


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Laurie- They look really good. You should have no problem selling them for that price.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

As long as they eat grain and hay well they aren't getting that much out of milk replacer. I can't remember how old the pests are at the moment, (its written down somewhere) but if I sneek a look they are happily chewing their cuds and only hop up and yell for attention when they see me. They drink readily enough but end up fooling around near the end likely because they're full.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

@ eieiomom: I'm not sure what the brand is...we just use those red nipples with the yellow screw-on cap that our feed store carries. Those are the ones that bknthesdle was having problems with her lamb biting. I just suggested the black rubber ones that don't screw on. They'd be harder to bite. I always had a hard time getting those on a bottle, since they have to be pulled on (and they are not very pliable). I can see where a lamb that was used to the other would not like the rubber ones though.

As for the pictures of "lamb" 4, 5, 6...I forgot that I had put pictures of our GP, Heidi, last year on Photobucket! That sweet little pup just turned 1 a few weeks ago, and is now over 100 lbs.! Sure a good dog! 

Probably should've asked more, like you said....we've already had a call and someone wants to come get them Wednesday. Live and learn! I'm just happy my bottle-feeding days are soon to end (happy dance!), and that they are going to a petting zoo for disabled children! Yay! The sweet little wether probably won't end up being someone's dinner!

Thanks for all the help, and bknthesdle - I'm really sorry I kind of hijacked your post! Good luck with your little lamb! 
~Laurie


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL! I don't mind the hijack!  I like talking about sheep. My husband just rolls his eyes when I try to do it with him. 

I find it funny you are ready to get rid of your bottle lambs and I actually signed up for 7 of them. (actually only went for 6.) I don't mind making bottles and feeding them..but I will also not mind when they are all weaned and I get some semblance of a life back. (though I doubt that will happen anytime soon with calving season in full swing and then lambing season right on the heals of that.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They make white rubber nipples like the black ones. Harder to find at times though. They are softer. I use the black ones they seem to last OK and even if it takes a few attempts the lambs do take them a little better. I have some of those yellow top red nipples jobbies, they've been very helpful with weak lambs but thats it, they just don't hold up to the athletics of starving bottle babies.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Laurie J said:


> @ eieiomom: I'm not sure what the brand is...we just use those red nipples with the yellow screw-on cap that our feed store carries. Those are the ones that bknthesdle was having problems with her lamb biting. I just suggested the black rubber ones that don't screw on. They'd be harder to bite. I always had a hard time getting those on a bottle, since they have to be pulled on (and they are not very pliable). I can see where a lamb that was used to the other would not like the rubber ones though.
> 
> As for the pictures of "lamb" 4, 5, 6...I forgot that I had put pictures of our GP, Heidi, last year on Photobucket! That sweet little pup just turned 1 a few weeks ago, and is now over 100 lbs.! Sure a good dog!
> 
> ...


Laurie: Sounds like a terrific new home for your lambs 
Heidi is beautiful !

Sorry, I meant to ask about the infant bottles, _*lambs.are.cute*_ mentioned.
I use the Pritchard teats too and they usually work pretty good, but don't hold up very well.
My first mentors used the black ones you had to slip over the bottles, before they came out with the Pritchard ones. I recall hating to help them with those !

~Deb


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Candice, have you pulled out the ball bearing and cleaned under it? I use Pritchard teats too and if the ball bearing isn't cleaned and air isn't allowed into the bottle, you can have some disgruntled lambs pulling back on teats.

Interesting reading. I milk cows, this is what my lambs are fed so no direct cost to me. They are fed for up to 4 months and there is no difference in their weight gain to those reared on a ewe. All of the ewe lambs go back into the breeding flock.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Ronney said:


> Interesting reading. I milk cows, this is what my lambs are fed so no direct cost to me. They are fed for up to 4 months and there is no difference in their weight gain to those reared on a ewe. All of the ewe lambs go back into the breeding flock.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


I've heard on here how there are those that feed cow's milk and or calf milk replacer and done fine. Some guy my husband ran into that the elevator (men's gossip hangout) told him that if you feed cow's milk or calf milk replacer the lambs will get to a certain size/age and just keel over dead. 

I told the hubby that there were more experienced people than me feeding either cow's milk or CMR and that their lambs grow up just fine.


----------

